# New Cover Art: The Siege of Castellax by C.L Werner



## Lord of the Night

Felt this deserved its own thread, credit goes to Chaosveteran for finding the original, and Shadowhawk to the rest.









































































_The Siege of Castellax_. This is going to be frakking awesome! Just one problem, I don't know who to root for!


LotN


----------



## Bane_of_Kings

Wow, that looks awesome! Can't wait for this book, and it'll be nice to see CL Werner write a full 40k-novel. Correct me if I'm wrong, but isn't this his first?


----------



## ckcrawford

I already know its going to be the best Space Marine Battle novel.


----------



## Lord of the Night

Bane_of_Kings said:


> Wow, that looks awesome! Can't wait for this book, and it'll be nice to see CL Werner write a full 40k-novel. Correct me if I'm wrong, but isn't this his first?


Yes it is. He's written two 40k short stories prior to this, _Iron Inferno_ and _Black Dawn_.



ckcrawford said:


> I already know its going to be the best Space Marine Battle novel.


Of course it is. :grin:


LotN


----------



## Hachiko

I've been waiting for a peek at this cover, plus I've been waiting for Werner to do a full 40K novel.
Nerdgasm achieved.


----------



## Chaosveteran

thanks LotN. Yea ,the piece looks amazing and finally a chaos battle novel )


----------



## Hachiko

Lots more pics on Jon Sullivan's facebook page. Wow this is an epic cover.


----------



## Lord of the Night

Moved to first post.


LotN


----------



## Tywin Lannister

It'll make a change to see a Chaos v Orks book, don't see too many of those.


----------



## ckcrawford

Looks So Beauitiful!


----------



## Cowlicker16

Looks amazing! Really hoping that an obliterator will be one of the main characters always wanted to get in one of their heads.


----------



## Lord of the Night

Updated with full artwork and two new images, one depicting the Greenskins. :grin:


LotN


----------



## Liliedhe

Looking forward to many squishy dead orks... For once a story where whatever bad stuff happens to either side will be richly deserved


----------



## Lord Mephiston

C.L. Werner writing a Chaos Marines Battle novel starring the IRON WARRIORS with THIS artwork ?

Nope, it cannot get any more badass than this. Know No Fear and Soul Hunter series ain't got **** on this, I tell you !


----------



## dismarcus

i hope the book is as awesome as the art


----------



## Hachiko

i'm wondering if he will have POV's for both the Iron Warriors and the Ork factions. I'm assuming that he will.


----------



## Lord of the Night

Likely there'll be 3 POVs. The Chaos Space Marines led by Warsmith Andraaz, the Orks and their Warboss, and the slaves who will play a big part in the novel.


LotN


----------



## Tawa

Loving that artwork! :biggrin:

Another book to add to the "to read" pile....


----------



## forkmaster

I'm trying to keep my hopes up as I've been let down by the SMB battles in the past. Only 2 of them has been any rather good so far.  The other rather mediocre.


----------



## Ptic

My favorite army in 40k facing off against the orks. 

I wish i didn't find out about this book so early, im already overly excited!
I loved storm of iron and other iron warrior stories, but i always hoped that they would face an enemy that wasn't the good ol' loyalists. Orks are like the best thing that could happen if it wasn't for tyranids.

And the art, wow.


----------



## CursedUNTILLDEATH

Whoever the artist is they deserve a pat on the back, those orks look fucking great. As for the book itself, I'm skeptical, this might be a nice change of pace or it might be another mediocre SM battles book...

Having said that, orks better kick some spiky marine ass...


----------



## Lord of the Night

CursedUNTILLDEATH said:


> Having said that, orks better kick some spiky marine ass...


Hell no. The Iron Warriors will crush the barbarian scum. :grin:

Actually this is the first SMB novel that will have an unknown outcome. This battle is only mentioned briefly in the 5th rulebook, and it doesn't state a victor. So any side could claim victory, Iron Warriors, Orks or the Slaves.


LotN


----------

